# Jelly, Hot Pepper and Vinegar



## BigDaveK (Apr 5, 2022)

Keller jelly wine recipe.
Just racked, using 2 jars Hungarian hot wax pepper jelly, 2 jalapeno jelly, 1 pear jam. (Pear jam? Is that a band?)
I read a VERY old thread here saying you can't use jelly made with vinegar. Well, yes you can. I don't taste vinegar - at least not yet.

Original SG 1.102 and racked at 1.004. I didn't add any sugar! In the future I might dilute closer to 1.00 or lower. Live and learn. Still bubbling so we might be looking in the neighborhood of 14% ABV.

Flavor is good. I HAVE FALLEN IN LOVE WITH THE HEAT ON THE BACK END!! Definitely will explore hot pepper in the future!

I regretted using pear jam seconds after mixing so I started another today using applesauce. Might be a better flavor combo. Same 4 jars of pepper jelly plus 1 tablespoon of trinidad scorpian jelly. SERIOUS heat.

Have room for 1 more batch in primary - been waiting a week for the damn bananas to ripen.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Apr 5, 2022)

Put the bananas in a bag with a sliced apple.


or keep practicing that patience thing. I’m itching to start a new batch of something. I’ll use an old laundry detergent bottle for secondary if I don’t find a new carboy shortly.


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 5, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Put the bananas in a bag with a sliced apple.
> 
> 
> or keep practicing that patience thing. I’m itching to start a new batch of something. I’ll use an old laundry detergent bottle for secondary if I don’t find a new carboy shortly.



I admire your ingenuity! Using an old detergent bottle is a fantastic idea!!!  Just curious, pain meds wear off yet?
Or...
Home Brew Ohio has decent prices. Free shipping at $59 order. I usually pad with a case or two of bottles to get me there. Won't go to waste. I'm in the same state, I know, but I usually get my orders the next day.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Apr 5, 2022)

@winemaker81 said once I had the root canal I’d feel better.
(“I’m a winemaker, not a doctor“) 

Should have just had it pulled.

actually after having the broken bottles, return to labelpeelers, fed ex fiasco, and wait 2 weeks for my stuff, I found a LHBS is that the term? Local home brew store Italian 3 gal carboy for $37. No shipping no waiting.
Okay, I have to go eat something soft for breakfast now and take a few more pills.

oh yeah, forgot to add slept like a baby last night…..

woke up every 4 hours, whimpering, needing to get fed (pain pills.)


----------



## VinesnBines (Apr 5, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Using an old detergent bottle is a fantastic idea!!!


I would suggest using a gallon juice jug or even a milk jug before an old detergent bottle. I expect the smell will be held in the plastic. I made some salve with beeswax and put in a glass jar that held chopped garlic. Even though the GLASS jar was washed well, the salve smells like garlic. Tread lightly with containers.


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 5, 2022)

VinesnBines said:


> I would suggest using a gallon juice jug or even a milk jug before an old detergent bottle. I expect the smell will be held in the plastic. I made some salve with beeswax and put in a glass jar that held chopped garlic. Even though the GLASS jar was washed well, the salve smells like garlic. Tread lightly with containers.


Oh, Lordy! My tongue-in-cheek humor was in response to @FlamingoEmporium 's tongue-in-cheek humor.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Apr 5, 2022)

VinesnBines said:


> I would suggest using a gallon juice jug or even a milk jug before an old detergent bottle. I expect the smell will be held in the plastic. I made some salve with beeswax and put in a glass jar that held chopped garlic. Even though the GLASS jar was washed well, the salve smells like garlic. Tread lightly with containers.


No I wouldn’t actually do that. No worries.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Apr 5, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Oh, Lordy! My tongue-in-cheek humor was in response to @FlamingoEmporium 's tongue-in-cheek humor.


We’re just a couple of rednecks. Gotta remember to use i
the irony emoji more often


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 5, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> @winemaker81 said once I had the root canal I’d feel better.
> (“I’m a winemaker, not a doctor“) View attachment 86592
> 
> Should have just had it pulled.
> ...


Yeah, $37 is a good price. I've been adding plastic carboys. The glass - even empty - get heavier every year.


----------



## VinesnBines (Apr 5, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> No I wouldn’t actually do that. No worries.


Whew. I've seen stranger suggestions though.  Including the one for making pokeberry wine and thinking pokeberries were elderberries.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Apr 5, 2022)

There is some idiot on here making coconut water wine though


----------



## VinesnBines (Apr 5, 2022)

That won't kill you!


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Apr 5, 2022)

VinesnBines said:


> That won't kill you!


We dont know that yet.


----------



## winemaker81 (Apr 5, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> (“I’m a winemaker, not a doctor“)


I thought that was obvious!


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 6, 2022)

VinesnBines said:


> Whew. I've seen stranger suggestions though.  Including the one for making pokeberry wine and thinking pokeberries were elderberries.


I was thinking....(Uh Oh).....a pokeberry wine might be useful. If you have uninvited guests - and room in the garden - it might be perfect! I'll bet the color is to die for!


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Apr 6, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> I was thinking....(Uh Oh).....a pokeberry wine might be useful. If you have uninvited guests - and room in the garden - it might be perfect! I'll bet the color is to die for!


Arsenic and Old Lace with Cary Grant


----------



## ChuckD (Apr 6, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> I regretted using pear jam seconds after mixing so I started another today using applesauce.


I wonder if rhubarb and habanero would be a good combo? Rhubarb is supposed to be a good base for a lot of wines and i have lots of friends always trying to unload rhubarb on me.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Apr 6, 2022)

product made with vinegar is probably normally called a butter as apple butter


BigDaveK said:


> I read a VERY old thread here saying you can't use jelly made with vinegar. Well, yes you can. I don't taste vinegar -


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 7, 2022)

Rice_Guy said:


> product made with vinegar is probably normally called a butter as apple butter


I can A LOT.
Pepper jellies are generally vinegar, sugar, peppers, pectin. Butter is basically fruit and sugar cooked low and slow to remove moisture.


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 7, 2022)

ChuckD said:


> I wonder if rhubarb and habanero would be a good combo? Rhubarb is supposed to be a good base for a lot of wines and i have lots of friends always trying to unload rhubarb on me.


Possibly.
Unfortunately I don't have enough rhubarb to play with. Doubled my plants from 3 to 6 last year and will add more this year. Grocery store rhubarb is tasteless compared to home grown, IMO. Won't use it.

I must be odd. I don't grow habaneros anymore. I was disappointed in the pepper flavor. That's my criteria for growing - pepper flavor first, heat second. This year it's Corbaci, Paprika, Stavros, Red Savina, Black Hungarian, Hungarian hot wax, Trinidad Scorpian, Aji Charapita, Aleppo, and Chiltepin.

I'm definitely planning to experiment with the pepper. Using a movie metatphor - I'd like to use the pepper as the star, supporting actor, and the bit player you've seen somewhere.


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 7, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Put the bananas in a bag with a sliced apple.
> 
> 
> or keep practicing that patience thing. I’m itching to start a new batch of something. I’ll use an old laundry detergent bottle for secondary if I don’t find a new carboy shortly.



I think my bananas finally got bored with taunting me. Ripening nicely and fast. I'll probably firm them in the freezer overnight and start the banana wine tomorrow.


----------



## Steve Wargo (Apr 7, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> I was thinking....(Uh Oh).....a pokeberry wine might be useful. If you have uninvited guests - and room in the garden - it might be perfect! I'll bet the color is to die for!


Pokeberry started growing in my yard a couple of years ago. Over the last few years, Mullein. Stinging nettle, Wild Lettuce, and a few other volunteer plants have popped up in my yard. Usually, pull and trash it. Then one day thinking, maybe there is a reason for them and started researching the plants. All seem to have medicinal value. A few can be eaten as a veggie, and are nutritious. So far made a Nettle tea. I'll have to check out Stinging Nettle wine.


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Apr 7, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> I think my bananas finally got bored with taunting me. Ripening nicely and fast. I'll probably firm them in the freezer overnight and start the banana wine tomorrow.


 I wondered if I would EVER have a reason to use the dancing banana emoji.


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 7, 2022)

Steve Wargo said:


> Pokeberry started growing in my yard a couple of years ago. Over the last few years, Mullein. Stinging nettle, Wild Lettuce, and a few other volunteer plants have popped up in my yard. Usually, pull and trash it. Then one day thinking, maybe there is a reason for them and started researching the plants. All seem to have medicinal value. A few can be eaten as a veggie, and are nutritious. So far made a Nettle tea. I'll have to check out Stinging Nettle wine.


Same thing happened to me. Pulled everything for years and then out of the blue I wondered what the heck am I pulling? Jeeze Louise, it's like my yard is a drugstore! I was amazed! I still have a couple more to identify but it sure is fun to find their uses.


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 7, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> I wondered if I would EVER have a reason to use the dancing banana emoji.


That is one seriously happy banana! I'll like some of whatever he had!!

Since the banana wine takes so long to mature (I've read up to 2 years!!) I'll probably start another batch. If I buy them now they'll probably be ripe in a couple weeks, taunting me, teasing, sticking out their banana tongues and giving me the raspberry. Those jokers....


----------



## FlamingoEmporium (Apr 7, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> I still have a couple more to identify but it sure is fun to find their uses.



Picture This. Best plant identifier. This one actually is VERY accurate.


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 7, 2022)

FlamingoEmporium said:


> Picture This. Best plant identifier. This one actually is VERY accurate.
> View attachment 86712


Thanks. I'll have to try that once things are growing. I have hundreds of gardening books (mostly free) and it seems the only way to identify most of my wild growth is with a Euell Gibbons kind of book. I also have a book on poisonous plants that was helpful.


----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin (Apr 9, 2022)

I just put out 18 Aji Charapita plants yesterday that I started indoors. But those get lacto-fermented into sauce. Lovely little pepper, great flavor. I'm also trying some yellow Jalapeno's from the University of New Mexico, 3 other Aji's, Paprika, Pimento's, cayenne, pepperoncini for pickling, and a lot of Anaheim's for my everybody loves it -green chili with pork and white beans. I've given up on the 20,000,000 scoville stuff. My backside can't handle it anymore. All up I put out 8 trays of 36.. 288 plants.


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 10, 2022)

Fox Squirrel Vin said:


> I just put out 18 Aji Charapita plants yesterday that I started indoors. But those get lacto-fermented into sauce. Lovely little pepper, great flavor. I'm also trying some yellow Jalapeno's from the University of New Mexico, 3 other Aji's, Paprika, Pimento's, cayenne, pepperoncini for pickling, and a lot of Anaheim's for my everybody loves it -green chili with pork and white beans. I've given up on the 20,000,000 scoville stuff. My backside can't handle it anymore. All up I put out 8 trays of 36.. 288 plants.


That's a lot of peppers!
I'm trying Aji Charapita this year for the first time. I do the Greek pepperoncini, slightly thicker skin, I think better flavor. Nine pepper varieties total.
I do ferments and dehydrating. I'm surprised more people don't ferment peppers and other vegetables. You can't get any simpler that water and non-iodized salt for ingredients! And the transformation is wonderful!


----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin (Apr 10, 2022)

I usually make them into sauces, pastes, and sell them dried and flaked at farmers markets in December-January when it's snowbird season in Florida. I'm usually sold out in 4-6 trips. Some fresh if I have an abundance of one type and have enough for what I'm doing. I think the only ones I don't sell are the Anaheim's. I make about 350 bottles of various hot sauce a year and about the same number in little bags of flakes and maybe only a few dozen of fermented whole in pint Mason jars, mainly just the pepperoncini and pimento's.

Aji Charapita are REALLY small, like pea size small. The plant gets about 3 feet tall and can be just covered in them but it takes A LOT of them if you want to make a sauce or have any dried quantity, but boy, are they good. I grow them for a Peruvian restaurant and I get $12 an ounce for them.

Fermenting peppers and other veg is the way to go, the longer they ferment, the better they get. 

I forgot to mention I also do some Florida Datil peppers, if you get an opertunity to try those, they are fantastic. They are around Scotch Bonnet heat and they make a really nice hot sauce mixed with some lemon juice and garlic.


----------



## ChuckD (Apr 10, 2022)

Fox Squirrel Vin said:


> I usually make them into sauces, pastes, and sell them dried and flaked at farmers markets


I will be trying fermentation for making hot sauce this year. 

Years ago I started smoking all my leftover peppers until leathery then transferring them to the dehydrator. Crush and It results in the most amazing chipotle style seasoning.


----------



## SueMc (Apr 10, 2022)

I love growing peppers and have about 200 of multiple varieties but also cannot do the super hots as much as I’d like to. 
I will be sure to try the Charapitas next season.


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 10, 2022)

Fox Squirrel Vin said:


> Aji Charapita are REALLY small, like pea size small. The plant gets about 3 feet tall and can be just covered in them but it takes A LOT of them if you want to make a sauce or have any dried quantity, but boy, are they good. I grow them for a Peruvian restaurant and I get $12 an ounce for them.
> 
> Fermenting peppers and other veg is the way to go, the longer they ferment, the better they get.
> 
> I forgot to mention I also do some Florida Datil peppers, if you get an opertunity to try those, they are fantastic. They are around Scotch Bonnet heat and they make a really nice hot sauce mixed with some lemon juice and garlic.


I'm looking forward to the Aji Charapita! That restaurant is getting them for a good price! I think the average is around $15 an ounce.

I'll remember that about the Datil pepper. I have my favorites but each year I try 2 or 3 new ones. My favorite from last year was the Black Hungarian. Similar in size and skin thickness to the jalapeno and maybe a bit hotter. But it's sweet! After a bite you think it's a wonderful sweet pepper - and then the heat hits. I'm growing more this year.

Update - have a tab open on my browser. I'm going to order the Datil and Korean Gochugaru for my kim chi.


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 10, 2022)

SueMc said:


> I love growing peppers and have about 200 of multiple varieties but also cannot do the super hots as much as I’d like to.
> I will be sure to try the Charapitas next season.


That's a lot of peppers.
I'm growing the Trinidad Scorpion again this year. You have to wear gloves at all times when handling and use a rediculously small amount to season a dish. I made a hot sauce and put 6 drops in a bowl of chili. It was close - I almost couldn't eat it.


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 10, 2022)

ChuckD said:


> I will be trying fermentation for making hot sauce this year.
> 
> Years ago I started smoking all my leftover peppers until leathery then transferring them to the dehydrator. Crush and It results in the most amazing chipotle style seasoning.


I like the smoking idea!! I'll have to try that this year. The ones I don't ferment get dehydrated and I'll grind them just before adding to a dish.


----------



## BigDaveK (Apr 10, 2022)

Fox Squirrel Vin said:


> I forgot to mention I also do some Florida Datil peppers, if you get an opertunity to try those, they are fantastic. They are around Scotch Bonnet heat and they make a really nice hot sauce mixed with some lemon juice and garlic.


Update - just ordered 2 Datil peppers. One is sweet.
I usually get my seeds from Bake Creek but Refining Fire Chilis has a HUGE selection of pepper plants, sweet to super hot.






Super Hot Chiles


Shop our selection of Chile Pepper Seeds, Plants and Dried Peppers. We also sell Vegetable & a variety of other Seeds here at superhotchiles.com




www.superhotchiles.com


----------



## Fox Squirrel Vin (Apr 10, 2022)

BigDaveK said:


> Update - just ordered 2 Datil peppers. One is sweet.
> I usually get my seeds from Bake Creek but Refining Fire Chilis has a HUGE selection of pepper plants, sweet to super hot.
> 
> 
> ...


Great company and great prices. I'm definitely going to give them a try. Not sure about their peter peppers though  Baker is my go to as well, it's rare to get bad seed from them. I found these guys recently but they are stupid over-priced but they have some hard to find stuff. I save the rip off artists for last resort if i can't find them anywhere else.

Thanks for sharing that link.






All Products


Pepper Joe has the World's hottest pepper seeds: Carolina Reaper, Scorpion, Ghost, Habanero, and 300+ more rare seed varieties. Plus live hot pepper plants, fresh peppers, spicy snacks, hot sauce, spices, and gifts for hot pepper heat lovers. We're pepper fanatics on a mission to grow hotter...




pepperjoe.com


----------

